# [GAME} Boxman VS Aliens



## onlyminsik (Jan 29, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Carrier:: Alltel

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Custom Settings

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source:: 



TITLE : BoxMan VS Aliens

PRICE : Free

GooglePlay Store

YOUTUBE MOVIE
uzMYVyl3OLY

**** Compete with your friends(Google+)
**** Higher! Higher ! your character level
**** Available Google play game services(Ranking, Achivement)
**** Many stages
**** Boss system
**** Simple control game
**** Choose your box(many box style)
**** Choose your attack type(One? Two?)
****

Kill all aliens! Defend the Earth!!
BoxMan good luck!


----------

